# finding nails



## erndog (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi all
I have a large pile of old barn beams for my use. The problem is finding the nails, without using the bandsaw!!! I have tried a simple stud/metal detector but if a nail is buried they don't show. Anybody out there have a solution besides dropping 200 on a metal detector?
Thanks Brian


----------



## johnv51 (Oct 27, 2008)

With that much wood the metal detector is a good investment that will pay for itself in just a project or two. And it means you can continue to accept those gifts of used lumber when they happen.


----------



## Gene Howe (Feb 28, 2009)

I just read on another forum that a guy used a hard drive magnet hung on a string as a stud finder. That might work for you. I'm going to try it on some logs.


----------



## rrich (Jun 24, 2009)

There are several models of metal detectors. I guess that the best one is a loop that you pass the beam through it.

My method would be to cut the beams first on the table saw and use a cheap HF ("Nail Finder") blade.


----------



## chubbyhubby (Mar 7, 2010)

*Neobmiuminiumumiuniiumn magnets*

My nephew was having a hard time finding studs in his old house with lathe/plaster walls. Most of the stud finders weren't doing it for him. I took a large diameter 'rare-earth' magnet and glued it to a length of string and let it hang against the wall. It worked better than any of the fancy electronic finders he had used. Although magnets like these will react to even small amounts of iron, I don't think they are sensitive enough to spot deeply buried nails or scraps. CH


----------



## djg (Dec 24, 2009)

Your post got me to thinking about buying a metal detector. I have the "little lumber wizard" but I wouldn't trust it for metal deeper than an inch. I did a quick search on Amazon and found a couple of detectors in the $50-75 range that had decent reviews. Since you're sawing into beams first, maybe one of those would be sensitive enough.


----------



## erndog (Apr 22, 2010)

*nails*

Thanks for the replies. I think I'll just look for a used detector and go from there. It will be cheaper than replacing blades.


----------

